# Meter a colher nesse caldeirão



## Jingles

Oi, gente, 
alguém sabe qual o equivalente dessa expressão em inglês?

Many tks!!!


----------



## spielenschach

E o contexto?


----------



## Jingles

Contexto: "muitos médicos acabam metendo a colher no caldeirão dos outros e receitando remédios para tratamentos que não são de sua especialidade"...


----------



## Que trem doido

Eu diria "Stepping on somebody's toes".


----------



## Outsider

It means that some doctors intrude in the domain of others, and prescribe medication for treatments that are not of their speciality. I don't think that "stepping on somebody's toes" is appropriate.


----------



## Que trem doido

Se a frase "metendo a colher no caldeirão " que dizer que uma pessoa está fazendo algo que uma outra pessoa deve fazer, ou se alguém esta metendo o seu naríz no trabalho ou nos negócios de outros, então a frase "stepping on somebody's toes" é aproprio.


----------



## Jingles

Yes, Outsider, I agree with you on that....


----------



## Que trem doido

Talvez eu esteja confuso.  

Eu pensei que a gente queria uma expressão em inglês, e não uma tradução do contexto.


----------



## Outsider

Entendeu bem, Trem Doido, mas eu pensava que "to step on somebody's toes" era mais provocar uma pessoa, ser agressivo...


----------



## Que trem doido

Pode ser assim Outsider, mas a maioria das vezes é usada nesse contexto.  
Por exemplo, se eu estava trabalhando num projeto seu, ou com clientes seus, eu diria (depois de receber uma gorjeta ) "I didn't mean to step on your toes",  pois eu estava dentro de "seu lugar de trabalho" tanto que eu pisava por seus dedos de pé.


----------



## Lusitania

Trem, 

Temos essa expressão de pisar no pé. 
Não será a que o jingles quer mais qualquer coisa como "meter a ceifa em seara alheia"? 
A expressão de pisar no pé (ou pisar os calos=pontos fracos) também existe em Português e não me parece que tenha muito que ver.

Se eu digo "não pise no meu pé" é como dizer à pessoa que se meta na sua vida.

Bom, hoje não tou doida como o trem mas meio confusa.

Abraços


----------



## Outsider

Lusitania said:


> Não será a que o jingles quer mais qualquer coisa como "meter a ceifa em seara alheia"?


Excelente sugestão! 
Resta saber se se usa no Brasil.


----------



## Vanda

_"meter a ceifa em seara alheia". _Esse eu não conheço, usamos mais "meter a colher no caldeirão", "em briga de casal não se mete a colher". 
Neste artigo, sob o número 2.37 - meter a colher, fala das origens de algumas expressões como:
_



Meter a colher; meter a colher de pau; meter a colher enferrujada; meter o bedelho; meter o nariz; meter a catana, são variantes da mesma expressão.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## spielenschach

Eu acho que o trem doido tem razão, de resto 'meter a foice em seara alheia' ou 'meter o nariz onde não é chamado' acho que poderiam ter a mesma tradução. ´
É uma opinião, claro, mas na medida em que o trem doido compreende a ideia do português acho que é a opinião mais abalizada.
Aliás se o médico está a receitar os medicamentos que são do âmbito de outro, o que o outro decerto não gosta, também lhe está 'a pisar os calos' o que pode provocar reacção.
Ademais normalmente nunca há apenas uma expressão que possa ter o mesmo significado para determinado contexto. Estou pois certo que se o trem doido der umas voltinhas à cabeça há - de encontrar outras que agradem a gregos e troianos.
É a minha opinião, n'é?


----------



## Hallick

I don't think "stepping on somebody's toes" is quite the right English translation since that phrase would be closer in meaning to an individual doctor treating another doctor's patients without asking to first; it's more like trespassing into the personal territory of another, as opposed to a doctor of one specialty treating patients who have illnesses which require a different specialty. 

To go by the quote, one close way of translating it (with a more specific example) would be:"some general practitioners have started *playing oncologist *and begun to treat cancer patients themselves" (an oncologist being a doctor who specializes in cancer). I can't think of any other phrase that gets much closer to the gist of the Portuguese saying in the quote. Maybe, "some general practitioners have begun *trying their hand at treating patients* outside of their field". But saying it that way would make the trend sound more harmless than I'm guessing the writer wants it to sound.


----------



## Lusitania

Vanda said:


> "em briga de casal não se mete a colher".


 
Também temos essa, "Entre marido e mulher ninguém meta a colher"


----------



## amonik

it means in california that someone is getting in someone else business, or that is not his or her busines...
usually is used in USA "not of your business"

i dont know how it works in portugues the translation of the context putting it in english to portuguese or viceversa is kinda complicated.


----------

